# Looking for ENT Ear Nose Throat Doctor Otolaryngologist in Mexico city



## KARENJANUL (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi:

Looking for ENT Ear Nose Throat Doctor Otolaryngologist in Mexico City that speaks good english.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a pretty specific request, so you may not get much in the way of replies. Also, you don't mention which part of the massive CDMX megalopolis you live in and that makes a big difference.

My suggestion would be to either go to or contact the nearest Hospital Angeles (there are several in the city). Many of the docs that work there are US trained so they have some level of English, plus the Angeles system is considered one of the best in the country so you'd stand a better chance of getting a high quality doctor -- although you'll pay a higher price.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Or chat with the local Cruz Roja (100 pesos) for a start. If they can't help you perhaps they can make a recommendation. You can just walk right in and (here anyway) there is only perhaps a 10 minute wait. Very modern facility - with associated large/well-respected hospital next door.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> Or chat with the local Cruz Roja (100 pesos) for a start. If they can't help you perhaps they can make a recommendation. You can just walk right in and (here anyway) there is only perhaps a 10 minute wait. Very modern facility - with associated large/well-respected hospital next door.


Although I'm a fan of the Cruz Roja as well, I have never encountered English speaking doctors there (at least as far as I know -- I've never spoken English with doctors in Mexico, so they may very well speak it and I'd never know). In any case, it can't hurt to inquire there. They may not know anyone but they won't steer you wrong either.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> Although I'm a fan of the Cruz Roja as well, I have never encountered English speaking doctors there (at least as far as I know -- I've never spoken English with doctors in Mexico, so they may very well speak it and I'd never know). In any case, it can't hurt to inquire there. They may not know anyone but they won't steer you wrong either.


I'll guess that perhaps 20 % of the professionals we have dealt with in Mexico speak English at least as well or better than I speak Spanish - other than that virtually no one speaks English where we live (some exceptions would be our auto mechanic, and some people who lived in the US for a period of time and have now returned to Mexico). Last week I had a follow-up visit with a young doctor at IMSS (a student doctor actually) and we talked in English for the entire visit.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Although I'm a fan of the Cruz Roja as well, I have never encountered English speaking doctors there (at least as far as I know -- I've never spoken English with doctors in Mexico, so they may very well speak it and I'd never know). In any case, it can't hurt to inquire there. They may not know anyone but they won't steer you wrong either.


I took a friend to Cruz Roja emergency room once when he fell. The doctor who took care of him spoke some English, but was clearly more comfortable in Spanish, so we spoke Spanish.


----------

